# 1 Corinthians 11:3



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2016)

1 Corinthians 11:3 states, "But I want you to understand that Christ is the head of every man, and the man is the head of a woman, and God is the head of Christ." Does "God is the head of Christ" mean that God the Father has authority over God the Son? Is God being the head of Christ a voluntary relationship or is it a relationship that is essential to the nature of the Father and the Son?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 8, 2016)

Hnery,

You may find this discussion helpful:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/89987-A-Trinity-and-Complementarian-Debate


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Hnery,
> 
> You may find this discussion helpful:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/89987-A-Trinity-and-Complementarian-Debate



That is helpful.


----------

